# Fruit fly's ruin my week 2



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok so here's my story;

First, I leave for sleep-away summer camp on July 14. I feed my 6 varadero the last of my producing culture. They were fine because this is what I normally do when we go on weeks vacation. So I had a freshly started culture that should be producing when i come back ready to go. I told my mom to mist every day and they'll be fine. So i had a great time at camp thinking nothing of my frogs for once.On July 20th I come home and what do I find no flys in my culture what-so-ever, just green and white mold everywhere. So i told my mom we needed flys asap. We went to Jungle Bobs Reptile world which had no producing cultures, but had freshly started ones. I got it because I had no choice. So today I'm looking 4 days later, and to my demise what do I see 8 flies and mites. I am very upset and have 7 hungry mouths to feed. Yes seven! Over the week I found a brand new froglet! I have no food for the time being as well as patience. These are the parts of this hobby that really tear you apart from it. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Lessons to be learned:

- Always make more FF cultures than you need. Two per week would work for you. They back each other up in case of failure. 

- Always culture a variety of feeders - FFs, springtails, isopods, etc. They too back each other up in case of failure.

- Always seed your tank(s) with microfauna.

- Always have frogger friends nearby. 

Good luck... maybe a frogger friend will be able to help you, otherwise you may need to go to your local pet shop again to get more flies soon.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd order a producing culture from a sponsor ASAP. If you seeded your tank they should be fine until you can get a culture. Heck, often times I feed my frogs only twice a week (unless they are breeding, which I feed 3-4) and they are fine fat and calling.

D


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm sure someone on that part of the country will hook you up. I know if I was local I would. I've bailed out local froggers many times.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

If nobody local steps up, I can send you a producing culture. Just PM me if the time comes.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

To make it more interesting I am going to Myrtle beach next week so I need to feed them a LOT! Either this culture better start producing or I need to find a culture asap!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would not go anywhere if I were in your situation. It happened to me the same three weeks ago, but fortunately there is plenty of microfauna in my vivs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rob, your mom will hate me for this, but, if you have a small sieve, like the kind you use for sifting flour, you can rinse the ff media through it and feed the larvae to the frogs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I found lots of mites and I just dumped those in and I saw they got a little fatter.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> I found lots of mites and I just dumped those in and I saw they got a little fatter.


Nice! My pums and thumbs love mites


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Another option is field sweeping. Of course only sweep from a field that is free of pesticides, herbicides, and fungicides.

D


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Any updates Rob? Got flies on the way?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes I have flies on the way. I don't know if their coming thursday or Friday though. Either way I have a food source coming before I leave for vacation.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!! Great job!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have flies and fat frogs. Everything is good!


----------



## flybyferns (Sep 27, 2011)

Rob,
If you are in a pinch...I'm happy to share.
PM me
If you can get a lift .....today Sunday 7/27 after 1pm .....I can pass you TGs or melano cultures --- ready to feed your charges


Rpexotica will have the as well ( without mites  )
19 Udall Rd West Islip, NY 11795
(631) 482-9500

Hope this helps


----------



## flybyferns (Sep 27, 2011)

Whoops..........sorry, didn't see your last post


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I know I`m a little late to the party here but do you have a Petco near your?
They do sell fruit flies..not those vials with 10 flies. I think they`re like 8oz cultures.
If you have a small collection they can come in pretty handy.
Just a thought if it happens again, and it probably will.

John


----------



## RBarsati (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out this whole culture bit. I just started my first culture and after reading your post, i'm thinking I should start a second one as backup.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Im very new to this hobby but i will just say tips
1. Fill the vivarium with flies (not just infront of the frogs because they will be eaten directly if u do that..
2. Have Backup cultures

3. Relax mate take a banana and put it in a jar now make big enought holes that they can get it and after some hours take a paper cover the holes and unscrew jar top and release in vivarium "TADA"


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Are there any risks associated with feeding wild flies?

Obviously wild flies are fliers to start with. 

Just wondering, not planning on doing it. 

I had my first issues with cultures one year into the hobby this summer. 

I dont know if it was my feeding pressure or the high temps, but I have had terrible production and have probably spent more on flies (at least $80) in the past month or so than I did to get my starter kit that worked for 10 months. 

Stay on top of the cultures. Im going to start running at least three cultures at all times (producing) for my three sub adult terribilis and sub adult azureus.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

This is why I keep multiple types of feeders. Springs, Flys, crickets, ect.. It helps when you have a good variety of feeders if one fails so you have some time to wait


----------

